
Where to safely store your gold - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/28/style/gold-storage.html
======
simonblack
At home.

If you entrust __any __of your valuables to a third-party, they own them, not
you. That applies whether that third-party is your neighbor, the local branch
of your favorite bank, or some very prestigious international organisation.
Once those things leave your personal control, you have no control at all.

Imagine how you would feel if somebody "As Safe as the Bank of England"
happened to hang on to something of yours:

Venezuela files legal claim with Bank of England over gold
-[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-
america-52733299](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-52733299)

